

Limited promo codes to test out asknative web private beta - menemragab
http://journey.asknative.com/post/67858689013/web-app-is-coming-around
and give feedback at hello@asknative.com
======
daenney
I thought I'd join, just see what's what until the signup form told me this:

password is too long (maximum 12 characters)

~~~
menemragab
Not saying this as an excuse, but you have to keep in mind the fact that its a
closed beta for a reason. we are releasing a fix tomorrow, i would love if you
give it a try.

